# Big Build - 36"x18"x24"



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi all,
I'm still trying to figure out how to navigate this site through Tapatalk and am now logged in under another name (used to be JenniBee and I'd like to be able to change my name back). Anyway, no big deal. I'm still here.
I've been planning on starting a new build for quite some time. This will be my 4th or 5th build, so I'm still quite new to all these new techniques. Before I go too much further, I must thank all those who gave me tips and pointers to get started on this new build. TJ_Burton, Folius, UE, Josh's Frogs, for all their online tutorials, and everyone who posted awesome pics of their builds and shared all of their successes and failures! I'M REALLY EXCITED!
I'm still waiting for my cork supply to come in from Northern Geko, as well as my Spyra from Folius (should be here this week). 
Here's what I have so far. Please feel free to comment and suggestions are always welcome 😊
















I need tips on best lighting for plants and frogs. I'm not sure if I'm going to do a water feature in this build because I've failed the last two times I've attempted. I'm probably just rushing and not using the right products.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

I like that stump.

For lighting I would recommend using two 36'' fixtures, one for the front, one for the back. After fooling around with different lighting set ups I like these fixtures the best due for their plant growing ability, price and aesthetic. 

*Beamsworks 0.5w 6500k* Very bright diffuse light, wide coverage, poor penetration past 12''. 

*Finnex planted+ 24/7* Similar to the Beamsworks with the added 24/7 color changing FX built in. 

*Green Element EVO 3w dual 6500k * Very bright focused beam, narrow coverage, great penetration. Great for lighting through hardscape and getting high light levels past 12-24'''.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

WorkingCowgirl said:


> Hi all,
> I'm still trying to figure out how to navigate this site through Tapatalk and am now logged in under another name (used to be JenniBee and I'd like to be able to change my name back).


I have sent you a private message about this.


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

FrogTim said:


> I like that stump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you ever attempted to use "Jungle Dawn" LED lighting? I definitely need light that will penetrate to 24". I also have several varieties of neoregelia and orchids that have vibrant colors when exposed to the right light sources. I just need to find out what those light sources are, as they're now looking pretty dull 😔


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

WorkingCowgirl said:


> Have you ever attempted to use "Jungle Dawn" LED lighting? I definitely need light that will penetrate to 24". I also have several varieties of neoregelia and orchids that have vibrant colors when exposed to the right light sources. I just need to find out what those light sources are, as they're now looking pretty dull 😔


I haven't personally used the Jungle Dawns but a lot of people on here do with great results. If you plan on running the "Stock" exo-terra hood the Jungle Dawns are the way to go. 

I didn't go that route due to them being a bit pricier and I use a baker's rack so the led fixtures offer a better a fit, cleaner look and greater coverage.

NEherp has a pretty good lighting chart on what wattage and quantitiy of jungle dawns you need for your size tank.


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

Perfect! Thanks so much, that's a great help. I've now got the lighting specs.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

I have and use all of the lights mentioned below by frogtim, for your tank you will get the best ability to grow the widest variety of plants with the green element 3watt model, it has huge direct light output. I like it best of all! Mine is on a 65 gallon, just about the same dimensions as your tank. 

Side note: make sure you get the two cooling fans for it! As a plus to keeping the light cooled, which is necessary for this model, they also keep the air moving around the outside of the tank which is a nice plus for any passive ventilation you have.

Oh and one more correction, I have the quad not the dual, I am sure the dual would be fine though and work really well. The quad is just double the light of the dual, that's the only difference.

James



FrogTim said:


> I like that stump.
> 
> For lighting I would recommend using two 36'' fixtures, one for the front, one for the back. After fooling around with different lighting set ups I like these fixtures the best due for their plant growing ability, price and aesthetic.
> 
> ...


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

I can't buy from NEHerp as they don't ship to Canada. I'll have to look for something equivalent here. But yes, I need fans as well.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

WorkingCowgirl said:


> I can't buy from NEHerp as they don't ship to Canada. I'll have to look for something equivalent here. But yes, I need fans as well.


I was just referencing the NEHerp lighting chart which tells you the amount of Jungle Dawn lights you would need per tank size. However, I also recommend the Green Element and Beamsworks fixtures over the Jungle Dawns. Careful with your low light plants though I had some Heart Ferns showing leaf burns at ~20" away from the fixture so I had to turn it down.

I use cooling fans from AC Infinity. A single 80mm low-speed and 120mm low-speed fan cool my 48'' Green Element 3w dual at 60% brightness, 36'' finnex 24/7 and 24'' green element 3w dual at 20%. My lights are staggered mounted in a bakers rack above a 24x18x24 and a 12x12x18. I could probably get away with just the 120mm fan with the lights dimmed but both at 100% requires both fans running.

If you are in Canada I think the Finnex 24/7's are a bit expensive for you.


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I'll definitely check them out, and if I can't buy it in Canada (or get decent shipping rates), I will do my best to find something equivalent


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

FrogTim said:


> I was just referencing the NEHerp lighting chart which tells you the amount of Jungle Dawn lights you would need per tank size. However, I also recommend the Green Element and Beamsworks fixtures over the Jungle Dawns. Careful with your low light plants though I had some Heart Ferns showing leaf burns at ~20" away from the fixture so I had to turn it down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this it? I don't see a fan option though. Any suggestions?

http://www.amazon.ca/Finnex-Planted-Automated-Aquarium-Controller/dp/B00U0HMWSG?th=1&psc=1


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

WorkingCowgirl said:


> Is this it? I don't see a fan option though. Any suggestions?
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/Finnex-Planted-Automated-Aquarium-Controller/dp/B00U0HMWSG?th=1&psc=1


That is the finnex planted plus 24/7. The beamswork and green element fixtures are the ones with the fan option. You don't need a fan for the finnex 24/7.


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

Big sighs.... I'm overwhelmed with choosing a light fixture 😔


----------



## dtown (Jan 5, 2011)

You can never go wrong with a T5 light. Remember, the light is for the plants, not the frogs. T5 lights are one of the best indoor light solutions for plants. Only thing with T5, is they tend to get hot. A simple fan blowing on the light cools it off just fine. Try not to get overwhelmed, and have fun learning


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone for all of your input. I think I'm going to go with the finnex planted plus 24/7. I like the idea of not needing cooling fans, and it has pretty good reviews. You all are a wealth of information, and I really appreciate it!


----------



## moore40 (Jan 29, 2008)

Jennibee, I have the exact same tank with the Exo hood ( linear tube) and I will probably be switching over to the Finnex planted+ as well. At the price point, light output and doohickeys how can you pass it up.


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

Got my Spyra from Folius today.









Also, some moss mix from Folius.









I can't find black aquarium safe silicone at a decent price, so I bought the 3-pack at Home Hardware for less that $12 CAD. Don't be like JenniBee and get the white stuff, it's better to read the label and get the clear stuff. Back to the store I go!


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Holy cow how much Spyra is that? Definitely update us on the folius moss mix when it starts taking off. I want to use it for my next build. 


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

I bought 6 small sheets (they didn't have any of the large ones left). I don't plan on using all of the Spyra in this build. I'm somewhat addicted and will eventually build another 18x18x24 Viv (it's just sitting downstairs in a box). And who knows, maybe someday I'll re-do my 18x18x24 imitator tank 
I will definitely keep everyone posted on plant growth, as I'm planning on using the Finnex planted plus 24/7 light unit. Fingers crossed that this will turn out good. I'm using a lot of new techniques for me!


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

This has proven to be a fun weekend so far 😀


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

Now I need some comments and suggestions. Please help! 
Do these two pieces contrast too much? Or do they look good in here?
































Debating on taking the large rooty stump out and using it as a centerpiece in a smaller enclosure. Thoughts?


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Personally, I think too much contrast as is. However, depending on plant selection it could work. You could plant something like marcgravia at the base of the cork tree and just let it get covered naturally.


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

That is a really really good idea


----------



## roundfrog (Jan 27, 2016)

I personally think that having multiple types of wood looks unnatural, and would go with the cork. BUT, it is your vivarium and it'll look different when it grows in.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

roundfrog said:


> I personally think that having multiple types of wood looks unnatural, and would go with the cork. BUT, it is your vivarium and it'll look different when it grows in.


I agree with roundfrog. The two types of wood do contrast a bit much, but after a while all your hardscape will get pretty covered in moss and plants. 

You could silicone the piece of wood on the right and cover it in coco/peat or put pieces of cork on it to help the colors blend. I think the different colors are more noticeable than the different types of wood. Maybe it darkens up when you spray it with water?


----------



## roundfrog (Jan 27, 2016)

Yeah, I meant different colors. Different types can look the same.


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

First I'd like to say thanks to everyone for your honesty and feedback! I'm not offended, so no need to be soft 😉 I want to make this perfect, as I'm spending enough $$$on it.
So.... Yesterday was a bit of a waste. I'm starting over (kind of). I'm going to build an extra riser addition to my false bottom, for the back. I'm still tossing ideas, and am struggling between the wood and the cork bark. I can put the wood in a smaller enclosure if I cut a piece of the longest root off, and build a pumilio tank. I don't really want to cut it though. I could do an almost hybrid tank (NOT HYBRID FROGS). One half with cork bark and dense forest, neoregelias, peppermonias, begonias, and such, tapering out into an almost swamp area with the rooted stump, maybe one or two greener neoregelias, some orchids and moss. This may still look stupid. I really want to use the rooted stump, but am struggling with background dimension, how much Spyra to use, etc. Where the tank is so large, and I have two young boys who adore our frogs and absolutely love watching them. I think we may go with some Tincs or Leucs for this setup.


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Did you drill any holes in the risers for the false bottom? Eventually they will fill with water and saturate your substrate.


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes I did. Thank you for that! I never even thought about that when I started. That could have been a costly mistake!


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

FrogTim said:


> I agree with roundfrog. The two types of wood do contrast a bit much, but after a while all your hardscape will get pretty covered in moss and plants.
> 
> 
> 
> You could silicone the piece of wood on the right and cover it in coco/peat or put pieces of cork on it to help the colors blend. I think the different colors are more noticeable than the different types of wood. Maybe it darkens up when you spray it with water?



It doesn't darken up as much as Malaysian wood 😔


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

JenniBee said:


> It doesn't darken up as much as Malaysian wood 😔


Bummer. I think silicone and coating it in peat/coco or attaching some cork pieces would really help. To be honest after 6months+ it's going to be grown in with mosses and plants so if it's not perfect don't stress.


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

FrogTim said:


> Bummer. I think silicone and coating it in peat/coco or attaching some cork pieces would really help. To be honest after 6months+ it's going to be grown in with mosses and plants so if it's not perfect don't stress.



I have that moss mix, plus I have a few types of moss and selaginellas. I could completely coat this in carpet moss, drill holes for a brom or two, attach some orchids and selingellas, and boom! The cork will be covered up quite a bit as well. I plan on having dense foliage.


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks! Let's see how it goes. Fingers crossed.


----------



## roundfrog (Jan 27, 2016)

I like the ideas. Another thing you could do would be to put spyra on parts of the wood.


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

So I'm at a bit of a standstill until my order of Great Stuff Pond & Stone comes in at the hardware store. It should be here tomorrow. In the meantime I've been researching fans, misting systems, timers, cycles, frogs, etc. etc. 
I've just ordered a 36" Finnex Planted + 24/7 as well as a duel 80mm AC infinity fan with speed control. My two boys have picked out their frogs, 2 Tinc Azureus for this setup (no pums for this one, so I'll be starting another build, 18x18x24). Then I'll have 3 tanks set up!
Right now I have an Exo Terra Monsoon that I had been using in my Varadero setup, but its output is just way too much, so I hand mist this enclosure now. Should I be looking at a Mist King? I see a lot of negative reviews on the Monsoon and seems everyone has switched over to Mist King.
Also, is the Finnex fixture enough? Or do I need a second fixture?
Lastly, timers!!! What is a good cycle for misting and fans? Do they run at the same time? Or are they staggered? Times of day? Etc.
Thanks again all for following this feed and giving your input


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

You might be all right with one light fixture. I have 2 on a 30" cube and sometimes I think it might be too much light. I have some screen on the top glass to make it a little less intense for some plants.
I have Mistking for my tanks and couldn't be happier. One has been running for several years and zero problems.
You will probably need to play with the mist cycle until you find what works for your tank. Get a digital hygrometer to watch your humidity levels. I usually start with 15-20 seconds in the morning. One of my tanks gets a little hot during the day so it gets another 2 cycles of 8 seconds just for a little evaporative cooling.
Fans usually run after the misting to help dry the glass and for general air movement. I can't remember what my cycles are but I think they run about 10 minutes 2 or 3 times a day.


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you! I have digital thoermo/hygrometers for all of my tanks  I guess I will have to play with the cycles a bit, it's always tricky when switching light fixtures and/or bulbs (and in my case switching tanks size as well).


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

I run internal circulation fans 24/7, without issues. I even have my passive vents open.

Azureus probably won't use all the vertical space--maybe your kids would reconsider? It just seems like there are a lot more frogs that would better appreciate a tank with those dimensions...And with good husbandry, whatever you put in there will be there for the long haul. It's not like you'll be able to switch out species at will. 

If you guys are dead set on Azureus, I would much rather get them something like a 36"x18"x18", or even a 36"x18"x12"--and save your big tank for something like a big group of thumbnails.


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you Jjl. We have two 18x18x24 enclosures for our thumbnails. The Azureus will climb a bit, especially when given vines and ledges. I'm still not finished. This was just a quick update


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

My Azureus and my Sips tend to climb quite a bit. I have them in 24 tall enclosures and see them up top alot. If you design it right they will use it imo.


----------



## C los7 (Sep 24, 2015)

My azureus use all the height that is given to them. In the wild they don't just stay at ground level. If they have a way to get to the top and especially if they think flies might be near the top they will get up there. Get the frog you like and want.


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you. This build is very special to me as it is a build that my son and I are working on together. I encourage my kids when they take interests in different things. Especially when it comes to science and wildlife conservation (as I'm quite the naturist and always have been). My first pair of frogs were Mantella Madagascariensis, and I've been hooked ever since. 
My eldest son completed a science fair project on dart frogs and conservation efforts. He made his own mini grow out display tank and used it as part of his project display (using two of our froglets). He won first place! A few days later he asked if he could make his very own tank and have his very own frogs. Of course I said yes (any excuse to add to our collection). This is why we chose the Azureus. After all the research my son has done on his choice of frog, I'm not about to crush his heart and tell him to pick a different frog. Plus, exactly as you both have said, they don't hug the ground and will make use of the upper area (especially if there is food). Originally I was trying to get them to choose some Oophaga Pumilio, however they really wanted the Azureus..... So I'll be working on another tank after this one is complete, and hopefully acquire a couple pums


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

Encyclia sp. Rufa?








Epidendrum noctumum Ariel x sib Eileen 








Bubophylum ???








Bulbophylum ???








More plants should be here tomorrow as well as the finnex planted + 24/7 light fixture.


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

Leaf litter next.


----------



## craigrbns (Feb 1, 2016)

JenniBee,

Just wanted to say great job on your build. I have been quietly watching the whole process, and learning a bit along with you as you asked questions and received answers! My family and I will be putting together our first PDF vivarium during the next several months. We will all be involved, but my oldest daughter (9) will really be helping with everything. It will be fun to share the process with her, and she is interested in the forum here as well. She will help me share the build here when we get rolling. We were lucky and picked up a 180 gallon aquarium recently (6ftX2ftX2ft) for a very low price that we will be setting up. The stand is being built now, then the fun will begin.

Thanks for posting your experiences/construction steps so far. Keep posting your progress if you have time. I would love to hear your first hand thoughts on the Finnex fixture and how some of your plants are progressing over time. I will also be watching to see how the spyra sections of the background work for you! Thanks! - Craig


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Just to let you know if it isn't already done you will need 2 finnex 24/7 fixtures at least IMO to get decent light to the bottom of that tank.


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

How about a Evo?


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

You can add an EVO if you want. I just thought you already had the 24/7 because I saw a light in the pictures. 

What light do you have on the tank now?


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

I have the Finnex planted + 24/7. A lot of people use the Evo with it as a supplement. No need to have two of the 24/7s


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

Just waiting for the double spray nozzles to come in.


----------



## Craigw (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm planning a similar build hopefully this spring (waiting on a BioPod), just wondering how much cork bark that was all together? I'm looking on NorthernGecko and I'm not sure if I need 5 or 10lbs. Awesome looking viv. can't wait to see it all grown in


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

Craigw said:


> I'm planning a similar build hopefully this spring (waiting on a BioPod), just wondering how much cork bark that was all together? I'm looking on NorthernGecko and I'm not sure if I need 5 or 10lbs. Awesome looking viv. can't wait to see it all grown in



I believe I bought a 5 lb mix of rounds and flats, as well as a large "showpiece" round. I cut this one in half and used it as my standup piece.


----------



## czpana (Aug 13, 2016)

Looks great!! Job well done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

Sorry I've been absent for a while. Here is an update of what this looks like today! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Looking good, starting to look like a jungle.


----------

